# MEXTMALLOC is failing sometimes



## madhu542 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi Everyone!

In the io-pkt code, I noticed that in the "netstat -p ip" output there is a packet drop (below). 
"85011 output packets dropped due to no bufs, etc."

Debugged and found that "MEXTMALLOC()" is the root cause for this, where external storage allocation is happening with this call.
While allocating the external memory the flags (m_flags) is not getting set some times, so it is returning "0".

Need information regarding the reasons for failing MEXTMALLOC() api.

Your help is highly appreciated!

-Regards,


----------

